# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2017



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2017 às 15:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hawk (3 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Funchal muito perto de chegar aos *33ºC* às 15h...

Está mesmo muito calor na costa sul da ilha.


----------



## Azathoth (4 Out 2017 às 14:49)

Às duas da manhã estavam 27,8 ºC.


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2017 às 16:22)

Bem! Está um outono bem severo!!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 14:21)

Como não há muito mais de relevante na meteorologia atual...






... já são visíveis as 3 ULL's (depressões em altitude - imagem das 12h UTC).






Resta saber se a depressão da esquerda se vai transformar na TT Ophelia.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 16:57)

A ULL está a gerar nebulosidade média-alta por cima de S. Miguel. Com alguma atenção dá para ver a rotação subtil da outra ULL a leste da Madeira.

Voltando aos Açores, a base de algumas nuvens está acima dos 8 kms.






Como o ar acima está estável as nuvens estão a criar um padrão estriado. O muito ar seco abaixo impede qualquer tipo de precipitação. Mas por cá de vez em quando há uns sortudos que têm chuva com nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 20:31)

00Z GEFS run:


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 00Z GEFS run:



Que imaginação a do GEFS... um Cat 3!!!lololol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 20:35)

lserpa disse:


> Que imaginação a do GEFS... um Cat 2!!!lololol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Pois é... eu até estava indeciso se devia postar aqui ou nas saídas de sonho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 00Z GEFS run:


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 18:42)




----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Para facilitar a perceção, cortesia do centro de furacões do Canadá  https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/track_e.html


----------



## lcs (10 Out 2017 às 13:04)

Então malta, que me dizem desta Ophelia?
É motivo para preocupação?


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 15:01)

lcs disse:


> É motivo para preocupação?



Para a localização que indicaste, não. Para os restantes, é improvável que seja um evento severo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 23:11)

*No Pico Alto a quantidade de precipitação atingiu nível para aviso amarelo*
*Costa Norte e Porto Santo ‘sem pingo’ e apenas vestígios a Leste
*
Num dia onde a previsão meteorológica nem contemplava a ocorrência de precipitação, a chuva persistente que caiu ao final da tarde desta terça-feira, sobretudo na área do Funchal, acabou por surpreender e apanhar muita gente desprevenida.

De acordo com os registos das quase duas dezenas de estações meteorológicas espalhadas pela Madeira (17), Porto Santo e Selvagens, grande parte da chuva imprevista abateu-se sobre o Funchal, do mar à serra, e também com algum significado na parte Sudoeste da Madeira. Quase ‘sem pingo’ ficou a parte Leste e mais seca ainda permaneceu a Costa Norte da Madeira e Porto Santo.

Os registos da precipitação total e extremos registados desde a meia-noite, revelam que a maior quantidade de chuva caiu no Pico Alto, onde em apenas uma hora ocorreu 11,5mm, valor condizente com aviso amarelo. No total do dia (até as 21 horas) já havia chovido 37,4mm.

Um pouco mais acima, no Chão do Areeiro, o total de precipitação nem chegou a metade (14,4mm). Quase tanto choveu na zona do Observatório do Funchal (11,3mm) e no Lugar de Baixo (10,6mm). Nesta última estação foi onde ocorreu a carga de água mais repentina, com 4,7mm em apenas 10 minutos, logo após as 18 horas.

Pese embora a proximidade das duas estações da ‘baixa’ do Funchal – Observatório e Lido - a chuva quase incessante que se abateu neste final de tarde foi bem mais significativa nas proximidades do centro (mais do triplo da quantidade) comparativamente à zona hoteleira.

E desengane-se quem julgou que a chuva banhou toda a Região. Prova disso são as quatro estações dispersas na Costa Norte – Santana, Ponta de S. Jorge, São Vicente e Porto Moniz – sem registo de qualquer precipitação durante o dia. A única que chegou a molhar foi S. Vicente (0,6mm), mas ao início da manhã.

O mesmo aconteceu em Porto Santo, que só sentiu o efeito da chuva a meio da última madrugada (7,5mm/1h).
Fonte: Diário de Noticias 
________
Admiro bastante o clima da Madeira, uma ilha tão pequena mas com grande diversidade de climas e estados do tempo. Um familiar meu uma vez, fez uma viagem até lá e disse que em apenas um dia houve de tudo um bocadinho.


----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2017 às 17:49)

Querem ver que com isto a neve vai fazer uma aparição simbólica na montanha do Pico no domingo! Lol  não fosse a água estar tão quente ainda acreditava. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2017 às 12:08)

Embora já sem os devaneios da saída das 00z, o GFS prevê um pós-Ophelia severo para a Madeira, com previsão de 150 mm em 5 dias nalgumas zonas (a run das 00z chegou a apontar 250 mm).


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 18:43)

Por aqui já se começa a notar a proximidade de frente com alguma instabilidade pré-frontal a surgir.
Alguns cúmulos congestus já pairam por cima da minha zona.











Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2017 às 18:50)

Aqui por Angra sente se um pequeno aumento no que à intensidade do vento diz respeito embora seja apenas ainda uma brisa fraca ... O sol tem estado a espreitar durante praticamente todo o dia ...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 20:04)

(estimativa do acumulado horário)

Vai ser um festival de avisos laranja e vermelho. É possível que haja vermelho para chuva no GC.

Infelizmente as estações da rede regional em Sta. Maria não disponibilizam as rajadas.

O rápido deslocamento da tempestade e a interação com a frente não só farão com que o campo de ventos fique ainda mais desequilibrado como é bastante provável que o olho chegue às ilhas desprovido de alguma nebulosidade.

Também não seria chocante se na próxima atualização a Ophelia fosse promovida para cat. 2 fraco. Está à distância de um arredondamento (já que oficialmente só faltam 3 nós ou 5.5 kph).


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 14:29)

O GFS e o ECM mostram basicamente a mesma coisa: uma depressão em altitude nas redondezas da Madeira.






O GFS sugere que o pior da chuva deverá ser orográfica. Daqui a 4/5 dias poderão haver condições mais favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas, potencialmente moderadas a fortes. Mas são tudo especulações por agora.

Relativamente a hoje, o GFS prevê um CAPE moderado e uma elevada saturação da atmosfera alta (que está a gerar nebulosidade). Contudo, há demasiado ar seco na baixa atmosfera para que ocorra precipitação significativa.


----------



## hfernandes (13 Out 2017 às 15:45)

Neste momento na Madeira estamos com um ligeira brisa de leste que nos trás ar quente, seco e poeirento de África, que domina nas cotas baixas. Nas imagens de satélite é visível a movimentação contrária do ar húmido do Atlântico. A tendência é que haja aumento nos próximos dias deste choque de massas de ar, ou seja, muita instabilidade.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 15:57)

Aqui pela Horta temos um vento de 20 a 30km/h, o céu de momento apresenta boas abertas, mas a algumas dezenas de Km a SW já se apresentam algumas células e que estão em aproximação e poderão deixar a primeira cota de água, ou não...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 17:40)

Grupo central e oriental passam a aviso vermelho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (13 Out 2017 às 18:41)

Em Angra já se nota o carregado das nuvens...

A velocidade do vento não sei de momento, mas sopra neste momento não tanto com intensidade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2017 às 18:46)

Confirmo o testemunho do Peterboss ... Depois de alguma acalmia, o vento voltou a soprar embora ainda de uma maneira ligeira mas já se sente um ventinho ... As nuvens também estão a chegar e aos poucos a carregar os céus ... The calm before the storm ...


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 19:05)

A imagens da Ophelia deixaram de ser cobertas pelos satélites GOES. E como a NOAA só disponibiliza publicamente as imagens do MSG com um intervalo de 3 horas, o _floater_ é, basicamente, inútil.

A intrusão de ar seco em altitude já está afetando o desenvolvimento vertical do furacão. Isto deverá continuar.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 19:29)

(como faltam menos de 24 horas para a passagem do furacão pelos Açores, sendo este o único território diretamente afetado, vou seguir a tradição de outros anos do fórum e apenas publicar aqui as análises relevantes).

Pela nebulosidade o ciclone está a perder simetria:






E isto leva-me a este ponto  Nesta imagem das 17:48h UTC a convecção intensa está, como tem sido previsto, no flanco este. O flanco noroeste do olho tem uma convecção muito fraca.






17:46h UTC. Mesmo nos níveis baixos a parede do olho não é inteiramente consistente.






Como se trabalha com o que se tem e não há radar, ao menos há, periodicamente, as análises microondas do furacão. De vez em quando, porque depende do satélite, também serão relevantes para se analisar a instabilidade frontal nas ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 23:10)

Começa a chover torrencialmente aqui pela Horta!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 23:13)

A convecção não consegue ultrapassar o cisalhamento. Ainda assim é possível haver chuva localmente intensa.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 23:31)

Não é uma célula significativa, mas está a malhar bem 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Nesta vê-se melhor.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 01:08)

Infelizmente o AROME 00z só estará disponível lá para as 8 ou 9 da manhã.

A falta de grandes acumulados no ECM por si só não diz nada. O vento e a HR aumentarão ao mesmo tempo no GC.

Após a fase convectiva (a linha de instabilidade a oeste do GC) virá a fase estratiforme (que é relativamente breve). O GFS dá um bom retrato:






Gasolina há muita. Falta só o fósforo. O evento tanto pode ser em geral pacífico como localmente desastroso. O que salva a malta são os ventos frontais geralmente de baixa intensidade.

Para saber a localização exata os modelos são inúteis. É esperar para ver.

Entretanto o Ophelia voltou a _engordar_. Logo vai ser um dia longo.

Em PDL de vez em quando há umas rajadas mais significativas.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 01:21)

Orion disse:


> Logo vai ser um dia longo.



Especialmente se o desvio para norte persistir.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 01:24)

Orion disse:


> Especialmente se o desvio para norte persistir.


Em que dimensão está a ocorrer esse desvio para norte?
Quais as consequências potenciais?


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 01:28)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Em que dimensão está a ocorrer esse desvio para norte?
> Quais as consequências potenciais?



Como a música do Grabiel o Pensador menciona “porrada, porrada”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 01:38)

Orion disse:


> Após a fase convectiva (a linha de instabilidade a oeste do GC) virá a fase estratiforme (que é relativamente breve).



A linha de instabilidade também se move lentamente. A falta de intensidade é compensada pela persistência em termos de acumulados.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 03:42)

Se a Ophelia mantiver uma intensidade mínima de 80 nós aquando da passagem pelos Açores ela tornar-se-á no ciclone tropical mais intenso do século XXI a passar por aqui (refiro-me a uma distância máxima de 150-200 kms de qualquer ilha). O aviso (20) indica que isso ocorrerá:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 14/0300Z 33.0N 30.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
> *12H 14/1200Z 34.3N 27.9W 80 KT 90 MPH
> ...



O Alex de 2016 chegou aos Açores com 60 nós e nunca passou dos 75.

O Gaston de 2016 chegou perto das ilhas com uma intensidade a rondar os 65 nós.

O Gordon de 2012 tinha uma intensidade de 70 nós um pouco antes da passagem por Sta. Maria.

O Gordon de 2006, o mais intenso até agora, chegou aos 75 nós perto do G. Ocidental.

Não obstante a tempestade ser pequena, um impacto direto iria certamente causar danos significativos. Mas tudo indica que, felizmente, vai-se voltar a escapar ao pior (apesar de Sta. Maria ainda estar perto do cone de incerteza).

No aviso das 21h de ontem o ciclone deslocava-se a 20 km/h. Atualmente o ciclone desloca-se a 31 km/h. A passagem por Santa Maria deverá ocorrer a meio da próxima tarde.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 03:58)

Boas ...

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva mas já se sente um aumento gradual da intensidade do vento ... Algumas rajadas moderadas por aqui mas nada ainda muito fora do normal ... Muito calor mesmo a esta hora ... 


EDIT (11:59) - Aqui por Angra temos chuva contínua e céu carregado de nuvens ... O vento dá me ideia que acalmou mas a chuva está a cair já há algum tempo de forma não muito intensa mas persistente ... Um dia de Outono/Inverno normal até agora ... Já se nota alguns pequenos ribeiros na rua onde habito ...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 13:07)

Imagem das 08:31h UTC:






Impressionante. Por esta altura esperava que o olho estivesse menos definido devido ao ar seco/cisalhamento. De qualquer das formas, e tendo em conta o aviso das 9h UTC, está tudo na mesma:



> Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 90 miles (150 km).


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 13:22)

A convecção mais intensa ocorreu a sul das ilhas do GC. Neste grupo há agora muita nebulosidade mas relativamente pouca chuva. O pouco vento (e algum ar seco?) sempre ajuda.

As estações do IPMA são pouco representativas. Na rede regional houveram alguns acumulados horários superiores (em localizações mais elevadas).


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:25)

Bem, já estou fora do baralho! Acabo o evento com apenas 23,8mm de acumulado e um rajada máxima de 58km/h. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:26)

O evento acabou mesmo antes de começar o aviso vermelho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (14 Out 2017 às 13:26)

Em Angra já choveu bem mas agora apenas pinga....


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Ontem os modelos cortaram muito na precipitação... e pelos vistos está a se refletir na prática 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (14 Out 2017 às 13:32)

Segundo a última info do IPMA ainda vai chover 40mm esta tarde.....veremos...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 13:33)




----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:34)

Peterboss disse:


> Segundo a última info do IPMA ainda vai chover 40mm esta tarde.....veremos...



Na terceira é plausível. Aqui pelo Faial já vejo o fim do sistema frontal no horizonte e a visibilidade melhorou drasticamente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (14 Out 2017 às 13:36)

lserpa disse:


> Na terceira é plausível. Aqui pelo Faial já vejo o fim do sistema frontal no horizonte e a visibilidade melhorou drasticamente
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Aqui a coisa ainda está bem carregada


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 13:37)

Peterboss disse:


> Segundo a última info do IPMA ainda *vai *chover 40mm esta tarde.....veremos...



'Pode'.


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:39)

Aqui os tectos foram extremos e mesmo assim apenas registei 23,8mm... no Pico atingiu os 20mm num hora. A estação fica mesmo debaixo da influência da montanha... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:43)

Este Twitte mostra que o Faial entra em aviso vermelho, já fora dele. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2017 às 13:47)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui os tectos foram extremos e mesmo assim apenas registei 23,8mm... no Pico atingiu os 20mm num hora. A estação fica mesmo debaixo da influência da montanha...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


É mesmo, ás 12h (UTC) registou* 10.6mm*
O total do dia, até ao momento, na estação é de *55.8mm*. 
São Jorge: *26.9mm*
Graciosa: *21.7mm*

Ai na Horta, a estação deve ter algum problema pois não registou nada. Na terceira até ao momento também não tem chovido nada relevante.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 14:18)

Por aqui na alta da cidade de Angra mantém-se um dia chuvoso mas não muito diferente dos dias normais de chuva para esta época do ano ... Anormal era o sol veraneante de Outubro que temos estado a presenciar por estas bandas ... Até agora temos tido chuva normal e muito boa certamente para os pastos e para as terras ...   Que se mantenha assim e que para todas as ilhas não haja perigos para as populações nem inundações relâmpago ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:23)

O furacão Ophelia já é Cat 3!


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 15:05)

O Faial e o Pico estão quase no pós-frontal. Para eles o mais relevante do evento já passou 

Só a Terceira tem mais nebulosidade baixa tendo em conta o que consigo ver do Spotazores. Chuva localmente moderada a forte ainda pode ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 15:09)

Orion disse:


> A convecção mais intensa ocorreu a sul das ilhas do GC. Neste grupo há agora muita nebulosidade mas relativamente pouca chuva. O pouco vento (e algum ar seco?) sempre ajuda.



A sonda avariou 






As intrusões de ar seco na baixa atmosfera sempre foram reduzindo a precipitação.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Aviso 22...



> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...34.8N 26.6W
> ABOUT 220 MI...355 KM S OF THE AZORES
> ...





> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 960 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> *64 KT....... 30NE 40SE 30SW 15NW.*
> 50 KT....... 50NE 60SE 60SW 20NW.
> ...








---



> FORECAST VALID 15/0000Z 36.5N 23.0W
> MAX WIND 95 KT...GUSTS 115 KT.
> *64 KT... 20NE 25SE 20SW 15NW.*
> 50 KT... 50NE 60SE 30SW 30NW.
> 34 KT... 80NE 110SE 110SW 40NW.









Está previso que a Ophelia passe pelos Açores com uma intensidade a rondar os 95-100 nós. Ultrapassa largamente as anteriores tempestades.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2017 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado. De vez em quando, cai uma chuvinha, mas nada de significativo.

Já não escrevia no fórum há quase 1 ano, mas dado o evento meteorológico atual, tinha que acompanhar 

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 16:29)

Os meus votos para que tudo fique seguro com o pessoal de Sao Miguel e especialmente em Santa Maria. 
Este furacao é algo extraordinário nas águas de Portugal, e segue-se com categoria 3, o que é preocupante.
Felizmente o olho vai passar a sul de Santa Maria, portanto "apenas" terá ventos de categoria 1, que mesmo assim exigem muito cuidado.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 16:35)

Talvez o facto de Ophelia se ter transformado em categoria 3 tenha sido um alívio para as ilhas, especialmente São Miguel. Santa Maria deverá ser afetada por ventos de TT.
Mas pelo menos a frente parece enfraquecida, e a borda do furacão que passará por São Miguel parece desenvolvida sobretudo nos níveis mais altos da troposfera, sem base consistente... Se a rota continuar a mesma, como previsto.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Daqui a pouco Sta. Maria vai entrar na nebulosidade do furacão mas isso por si só não significa nada. Tanto pode haver chuva convectiva intensa como chuva estratiforme fraca a moderada.

Só o radar permitiria a avaliação plena da situação.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:15)

Ficando escuro em PDL, culpa da nebulosidade média-alta.

Chuviscando com pouco vento.

No último aviso não há referência a vento significativo em PDL diretamente atribuível ao ciclone.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Finalmente imagens de jeito, não obstante a pouca abrangência.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 17:34)

É incrível. Chove fraco na cidade de Lagoa, São Miguel. Neste momento não há vento absolutamente nenhum. Nem uma aragem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Aqui pela Terceira já parou de chover ... Tudo calminho por estas bandas ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Neste momento, chuva moderada a forte pela Lagoa...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:48)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento, chuva moderada a forte pela Lagoa...



Igual.

A fase mais crítica começa agora. Nas próximas horas o olho passará ao largo de Sta. Maria. A bóia desta ilha não está a funcionar.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 17:49)

Bem, entretanto veio uma aragem, e noto a chuva a vir do quadrante norte. Será já pós-frontal??? lol


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 18:03)

Infelizmente não parece haver detalhe suficiente para se ver os (eventuais) mesovórtices. As imagens teriam que ter um menor intervalo (e um melhor ângulo).


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 18:09)

O mais relevante do furacão é a nebulosidade que circunda o olho (mais branca no Airmass)...






... e felizmente até há pouco o olho estava ligeiramente a sudoeste do previsto:


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:14)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 18:22)

Julgo que por São Miguel não haverá grandes agravamentos daqui em diante. Está a passar a uma distância relativamente segura. 
A precipitação acumulada deverá ser elevada, porque a chuva é contínua, apesar de geralmente moderada.
No entanto, isto nem é um "cheirinho" do que a tempestade tem.
É mais uma frente fria do que um ciclone. Dias destes temos no inverno da mesma forma, se não houvesse cartas meteorológicas nem imagens de satélite.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 18:36)

16:56h UTC. Convecção fortíssima no olho:






Elevado potencial para chuva moderada a forte à volta de todo o olho com menor probabilidade no flanco sudeste (risco elevado também para S. Miguel e Sta. Maria):


----------



## Cluster (14 Out 2017 às 18:51)

Espero que seja só um susto e não cause nada de muito grave aos Açorianos. 

Aos que mais percebem e informados, a Madeira estará "imune" a um fenómeno destes?


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 18:58)

Colossal


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 19:07)

Orion disse:


> Colossal


Incrível...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 19:12)

17:35h UTC. Imagem mais _limpa_:






A conveção mais relevante situa-se no olho. Nas ilhas a chuva é tendenciamente estratiforme.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2017 às 19:26)

*Atualização dos avisos dos IPMA

*


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Para recordar.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Em teoria a chuva diluviana devia estar a ocorrer agora. A HR e/ou a instabilidade devem ser menores do que estava previsto.






De grande bronca nos estamos a safar 

Tenho dúvidas relativamente à funcionalidade de algumas estações de Sta. Maria pertencentes à rede regional mas nas que estão atualizadas a chuva é pouca.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 19:40)

A maior parte da chuva prevista no AROME é entre as 18h e as 21h


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 19:40)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 19:44)

A orografia a fazer das suas... 18.3 mms na estação do IPMA no Nordeste.

Outros acumulados semelhantes em estação da rede regional (S. Miguel).

Localmente pode ainda ocorrer chuva forte a severa.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 19:46)

O NHC mantém os 100 nós do Ophelia na atualização das 18h UTC.

Incrível.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 19:46)

A situacao parece melhor do que se receava. 
Vai resumir-se a isto:

- chuva forte nas proximas horas em Sao Miguel

- em Santa Maria, chuva potencialmente forte (mas nada de muito forte), mas o pior será o vento, que terá forca de tempestade tropical ou categoria 1 durante algumas horas. Mas a parte catastrófia (a nível de vento) deste furacao, passa bem a sudeste de Santa Maria, no alto mar.

De qualquer modo urge-se cuidado.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 20:06)

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/23/0

Nas webcams de Sao Miguel já se nota chuva forte e ondulacao forte.
O mesmo em Santa Maria, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Parte mais ativa da frente a passar por PDL. Chuva moderada a forte com rajadas de vento moderadas.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 20:28)

É um destes a cada 500 ou mais anos 


O recorde da Tanya esfumava-se rapidamente. Ou então o anemómetro voava antes disso.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 20:33)

E oficialmente é ainda um Categoria 3?
Registaram 2 vezes consecutivas ventos de 198 km/H...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:36)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E oficialmente é ainda um Categoria 3?
> Registaram 2 vezes consecutivas ventos de 198 km/H...


Oficialmente ainda não, mas provavelmente vai subir de categoria na próxima revisão...


----------



## Thomar (14 Out 2017 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Oficialmente ainda não, mas provavelmente vai subir de categoria na próxima revisão...


Estás mal informado, o furacão Ophelia já é categoria 3 há algumas horas...


> BULLETIN
> Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 22
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
> 1100 AM AST Sat Oct 14 2017
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:51)

Thomar disse:


> Estás mal informado, o furacão Ophelia já é categoria 3 há algumas horas...


Ele estava a perguntar-me se já era categoria 4. Eu disse que não. Não estou mal informado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2017 às 20:51)

Thomar disse:


> Estás mal informado, o furacão Ophelia já é categoria 3 há algumas horas...



Acho que o Luismeteo3 se referia era a uma possível atualização para categoria 4. Porque é isso que irá acontecer caso não haja um abrandamento do fortalecimento do furacão.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E oficialmente é ainda um Categoria 3?
> Registaram 2 vezes consecutivas ventos de 198 km/H...



Ventos de 198km/h ainda sao categoria 3. 
A categoria 4 comeca acima dos 208km/h

Mas sim está perto da categoria 4. Penso que nao vai conseguir chegar a esse limiar.
A nao que consideremos uma medida ocasional de 208km/h só para se dizer que se atingiu esse limiar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:54)

irpsit disse:


> Ventos de 198km/h ainda sao categoria 3.
> A categoria 4 comeca acima dos 208km/h
> 
> Mas sim está perto da categoria 4. Penso que nao vai conseguir chegar a esse limiar.
> A nao que consideremos uma medida ocasional de 208km/h só para se dizer que se atingiu esse limiar.


Pois está no limiar da cat 4 como o Rayan Maue referiu: 

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue 38 minHá 38 minutos
Could argue that Hurricane #Ophelia is even stronger than 100 knots. T 5.8-5.9 is on edge of Cat 4.


----------



## Thomar (14 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Fui eu que percebi mal , as minhas desculpas, li na diagonal e percebi que estava a perguntar se já era categoria 3 em vez de categoria 4.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:56)

Thomar disse:


> Fui eu que percebi mal , as minhas desculpas, li na diagonal e percebi que estava a perguntar se já era categoria 3 em vez de categoria 4.


 Tudo bem!


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Penso que o será mais grave, será o primeiro contacto do furacao quando este chegar à Irlanda. Mais do que a passagem por Santa Maria (que mesmo assim deverá causar alguns danos devidos ao vento acima dos 100kmh)

Porque mesmo em transicao extratropical, há uma enorme diferenca com outros ex-furacoes do passado, porque esses, nunca chegaram a esta zona do Atlantico, com tanta energia, e ainda em categoria 3 ou 4.

Vai haver muita energia e calor retidos até à chegada às ilhas Britanicas. 
Vai ser muito problemático.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 21:09)

Em Sta. Maria (a outra estação tem problemas).


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 21:27)

19:53h UTC.

A convecção está mais concentrada no flanco nordeste.






Continua a haver uma elevada concentração de partículas de água precipitável nas ilhas.






---


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2017 às 21:29)

Neste momento, na Lagoa, não chove e o vento aumentou de intensidade, com algumas rajadas.

Às 23h locais, a RTP Açores fará uma emissão especial com o ponto de situação nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 21:30)

Informação acerca dos troços condicionados nas ilhas do Grupo oriental por prevenção.

Fontes - Madremedia/Lusa, Açoriano Oriental

Como medida preventiva, o Governo dos Açores decidiu condicionar a circulação rodoviária entre as 12h00 de sábado, 14 de outubro, e as 10H00 de domingo, 15 de outubro, em vários troços de estrada.

Em S. Miguel a circulação vai estar condicionada nos seguintes troços:

Troço Regional entre a entrada nascente e a entrada poente das Feteiras - Ponta Delgada – alternativa estrada municipal;

Acesso à Lagoa do Fogo\Caldeiras – Ribeira Grande e Lagoa;

Tronqueira - Povoação e Nordeste;

Troço Regional entre a Achadinha e a Achada (Caldeirões) – Nordeste – alternativa SCUT;

Troço Regional entre a Feteira Grande e a Algarvia – Nordeste – alternativa via municipal e SCUT;

Troço Regional entre a Pedreira e Água Retorta – Nordeste – alternativa via municipal e SCUT;
Na ilha de Santa Maria, os troços condicionados são os:

Acesso à Maia;

Acesso a São Lourenço.

O Governo Regional acrescenta que troços estarão sinalizados e deverão apenas ser utilizados por moradores ou em caso de extrema necessidade e que, caso se torne necessário, a circulação rodoviária poderá ser condicionada noutros troços de estrada.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Aviso 23...



> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...35.9N 23.7W
> ABOUT 235 MI...375 KM SE OF THE AZORES
> ...





> Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 45 miles (75 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 125 miles (205 km).





> A GMI overpass around 1700 UTC indicated that the vortex is beginning to tilt toward the east with height, probably a result of increasing southwesterly shear associated with a large upper-level trough to the west. Furthermore, a pair of earlier ASCAT passes suggested that an approaching cold front is already infringing on the NW quadrant of the circulation, within about 80 n mi of Ophelia's eye. Given the close proximity of the cold front and upper-level trough, extratropical transition will likely begin within about 12 hours.



Graficamente (21:00h UTC):






Tendo em conta a posição do ciclone e a inexistência de condições particularmente severas (está a fazer mais vento em PDL do que em Santa Maria o que é estranho) encerro o meu acompanhamento intensivo.






Apesar de ainda existir o risco de precipitação intensa, parece-me haver demasiado ar seco na atmosfera. Como tal este fenómeno deverá ser tendencialmente mais comum nos locais orográficos habituais.

---


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 22:21)

No Wunderground, em Lagoa, Sao Miguel, o vento parece ter chegado ao limiar da forca de tempestade tropical, a 63km/h, mas parece ter estabilizado porque esta deverá ser a pior fase a nivel de vento, portanto o pior parece ter sido evitado. Esta parece ser a estacao com a maior velocidade do vento em Sao Miguel. Ronda sobretudo os 50km/h.

Em Santa Maria nao consegui ver o registo, mas penso que deve ser somente um pouco mais. Por lá o vento deve ser de tempestade tropical, mas nada acima disso.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Por aqui curiosamente o vento aumentou com o cair da noite ... A chuva é que já foi embora há algumas horas ... Tivemos duas baixas de luz ao fim da tarde aqui por Angra e também na Praia há relatos de baixas de luz talvez devido ao vento que embora não seja muito intenso faz-se sentir com algumas rajadas moderadas ...


----------



## hfernandes (15 Out 2017 às 00:06)

O pessoal dos Açores não diz nada. Está assim tão calmo? 
Entretanto na Madeira, registo a temperatura máxima do ano, na minha estação: 33,1ºC, dia 14/10/2017...


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2017 às 00:39)

Pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, apenas o registo de alguns ramos de árvore caídos, nada de especial... Sinceramente pensava que a quantidade de precipitação fosse muito superior ao que realmente caiu..
Foi um dia normal de outono por aqui


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2017 às 00:45)

Do ponto de situação feito na emissão especial da RTP Açores, realça-se as 5 ocorrências registadas no Grupo Central e as 5 ocorrências registadas no Grupo Oriental, todas resolvidas. Na Ilha de Santa Maria, registou-se um aumento da intensidade do vento para a noite e na Povoação e no Nordeste não foram registadas quaisquer ocorrências, tendo já sido desmobilizado parte do dispositivo montado no Nordeste.

Neste momento, aqui na zona da Lagoa, não chove e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade, acompanhado de rajadas mais intensas. É notável também a descida da temperatura lá fora. Confesso que já tinha saudades do frio!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2017 às 01:30)

É notável o aumento da intensidade do vento nesta altura na Lagoa. O vento sopra forte, acompanhado de rajadas por vezes fortes. No que diz respeito à chuva, caem apenas algumas pingas sopradas pelo vento.


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 02:12)

Por aqui pela Horta o vento anda a rondar os 50km/h, há pouco abateu-se dois fortes aguaceiros acompanhados por rajadas mais fortes. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 02:29)

Consultei os dados do observatório príncipe Alberto Mónaco e a rajada mais elevada aqui na Horta dois de 72km/h já no dia 15. Registada aquando dos aguaceiros fortes. Relativamente à precipitação apenas tem 0,1mm , devia estar bloqueado? Não sei. Ficamos pelo meu registo 23,8mm, não é oficial, mas é o que há.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Out 2017 às 10:14)

Bom Dia

O dia por aqui já amanheceu com sol e total bonança ... Sente-se sim uma grande descida da temperatura por aqui de pelo menos 9 graus .. .


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 20:47)

DSCOVR, ontem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Out 2017 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste início de tarde temos alguma chuva puxada a vento 

Também está um pouco mais frio mas aumentou a temperatura para a tarde ...


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2017 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

começa a chover na zona oeste da ilha terceira com alguma intensidade, segundo o que me é dado a observar a parte mais ativa da frente está a passar a norte.
Mas certamente que as ilhas do grupo central irão ter uma tarde chuvosa... uma tarde de outono.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 16:56)

*Ventos localizados no lado oposto ao olho do Ophelia foram salvação da Região*


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 15:25)




----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Orion disse:


> *Ventos localizados no lado oposto ao olho do Ophelia foram salvação da Região*




O relatório deste furacão (NHC) deverá estar pronto lá para Fevereiro ou Março de 2018 (possivelmente um pouco mais tarde).


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2017 às 21:50)

Bem, o gfs está com uma saída e pêras! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Out 2017 às 00:47)

Bem, ia fazer um post a dizer que o vento estava um pouco agressivo e tal, mas como se costuma dizer, “uma imagem vale por mil palavras”.





Nota-se o efeito produzido pelas ilhas a “rasgar” o vento... nuvens rotor. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 01:08)

Nas estações do IPMA o vento do Corvo é quase o dobro do vento registado nas Flores. Deve ser do bloqueio das elevações florentinas.


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2017 às 15:12)

Aqui pela Horta chove, mas durante a última hora choveu mais de 10mm.  Chuva forte! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2017 às 15:17)

Aviso amarelo justificado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 15:44)

moderada em PDL.

Vai ser isto até amanhã ou, porventura, até sexta.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,
Levando em conta as previsões do IPMA para sexta aí em São Miguel, os meus amigos acham que coloca em risco os voos de e para ponta delgada?
Acho que a velocidade do vento é algo forte e a direção prevista do mesmo em relação á pista.
Espero não apanhar nenhum susto, que acham ?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (24 Out 2017 às 18:11)

E trovoada, não?


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 19:05)

As rajadas na 6ª vão ser significativas. Serão suficientes para desviar voos? Nada sei sobre as condições operacionais dos aviões/aeroportos.

Para o final da semana há que olhar para a possibilidade de chuva intensa no GC. No G. Oriental é possível a ocorrência de trovoadas. O GFS continua a mostrar algumas condições favoráveis a tornados.

As cartas de humidade do ECM estão com problemas, dificultando isto uma melhor avaliação, mas também ainda faltam 3 dias.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Promete mas quando chega à hora, corta.






Onde estou, céu muito nublado com um ou outro aguaceiro ocasional com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 19:36)

(Obs. Afonso Chaves - PDL)










O CAPE está mais 'seguro' que a chuva. Que contornos é que o evento vai assumir? É cedo para saber.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado. Há alguns _cumulus_ que se destacam da nebulosidade média-alta.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 21:15)

ok amigo Orion, agradecido na mesma.
espero não apanhar nenhum susto, vamos ver.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Há pouco houve em PDL mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Pelo satélite parece que a célula está em dissipação.

Muito jeito dava o radar para se distinguir chuva estratiforme de convectiva.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 00:54)

Não me parece que seja recomendável acreditar na previsão para Sta. Maria. O AROME 00z estará disponível lá para o meio da manhã.

O portal do IPMA está novamente _off_ e não vale a pena acreditar neste borrão.






Boa parte desta nebulosidade é média-alta com, certamente, pouca precipitação. Como não há radar só a malta do GC tem uma ideia mais realista do que se passa.

A depressão está a oeste do G. Ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2017 às 11:43)

Bom dia .
A passagem da frente aqui pela Horta esta madrugada veio recheada de trovoada e chuva forte. Em meia hora caíram cerca de 20mm, por volta das 2 da manhã. Total acumulado na minha estação de 38,2mm até agora.
Aviso do IPMA justificado 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (25 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia, 
pela zona oeste da ilha terceira,aguaceiros fortes durante a noite, não senti trovoada.
Neste momento, costa oeste com sol, zona este muita nebulosidade.


----------



## fablept (25 Out 2017 às 13:27)

Vi relâmpagos às 6h da manhã e ouvi trovões pelas 06:30 por Ponta Delgada..


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2017 às 13:42)

Bem, está chuva pelo menos limpou o CO2! Já há mais de um ano que não registava uma concentração do CO2 abaixo das 340ppm! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2017 às 14:04)

Ao verificar junto das estações da RHA, nota-se bastantes diferenças nos acumulados no Faial.
Alto do Cabouco - 20,2mm
Cabeço redondo - 31,29mm
Cabeço Verde - 30,4mm 
Na estação mais elevada o acumulado foi inferir cerca de 10mm. 
A estação mais baixa foi a que registou o maior acumulado e localiza-se a sotavento.
Poderei concluir portanto que a orografia teve alguma ação na precipitação. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2017 às 14:22)

Nas estação do IPMA, quer na Horta, quer no Pico (aeródromo) os acumulados horários foram interessantes.
Horta:
01:00-02:00 - 7,6mm
02:00-03:00 - 23,4mm
03:00-04:00 - 2,7mm

Pico (aeródromo):
02:00-03:00 - 17,1mm
03:00-04:00 - 4,2mm

Resumindo, a estação da Horta localiza-se a sotavento, logo, os acumulados foram superiores aos do Pico (Aeródromo) onde a estação localiza-se a sotavento do Faial a aprox. 14km e barlavento da Montanha do Pico. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 14:31)

Muita nuvem e pouca chuva. Alguma precipitação moderada a forte durante a madrugada e manhã em PDL. Alguns trovões também.

Convecção muito localizada e escondida pela restante nebulosidade.

Pelas estações disponíveis reinou a chuva estratiforme fraca a moderada.

A célula individual mais interessante que consegui ver passou entre S. Miguel e Terceira durante a madrugada.






Quando não há radar acontece isto  um falso alarme.

Neste momento muita nebulosidade média-alta mas o sol está quase a aparecer.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2017 às 14:55)

Mais uma nota.
A estação da RHA das Bandeiras registou 37mm de acumulado. Esta não fica muito longe da estação do IPMA (aeródromo). 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 16:28)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPS1A4bDNmSURrVlNFUzRNU2xMM21ZcmpzdDNj/view

Os Grs. Ocidental e Central poderão ser afetados por linhas de instabilidade durante a próxima noite/madrugada. A convecção deverá ser fraca a moderada. Como a AP é baixa a moderada os riscos são mínimos. Ainda assim, a chuva poderá ser localmente moderada a forte.

O nível de congelamento estará nos 2100 metros no G. Ocidental. Acho que seria necessária mais instabilidade para haver uma granizada.

Eventualmente a convecção poderá chegar ao G. Oriental durante a manhã de amanhã (aplicando-se a mesma previsão dos outros grupos anteriormente mencionada). Entretanto, o cisalhamento será moderado a forte no G. Oriental, o que irá suprimir a convecção/encurtar a vida útil das células tendo em conta o reduzido CAPE.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 16:40)

A oeste do G. Ocidental, a convecção generalizada continua. Como o cisalhamento é alguns locais quase nulo, o desenvolvimento celular está repleto de topos achatados com pouca dispersão (a vermelho assinalei alguns mais óbvios).






Não me parece que o Blitzortung esteja afinado. Mas deve estar certamente a ocorrer alguma trovoada dispersa (duvido que todas aquelas células gerem raios).


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2017 às 07:59)

Bom dia ... Vou agora para o aeroporto para viajar rumo à Horta ... Por aqui por Angra temos chuva e trovoada frequente embora longe de onde estou apesar de ser bem audível o som dos trovões ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (26 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Boas, acabei de ver uma nuvem-funil junto ao aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, com o funil desenvolvido até metade ou mais da altura base da nuvem... Não sei portanto se foi uma tromba de água na verdade, mas o certo é que as fotos que tirei (a 15km de distância) não revelam aquilo que vi. Foi do género esparguete, parecido com aquele de 17 de abril de 2016. Durou entre 5 a 10 minutos, e estava juntamente a uma área de precipitação forte.
Era um cb totalmente desenvolvido com uma célula em crescimento à qual estava associado este fenómeno. 
Já tenho uma CANON 700D, o próximo investimento será definitivamente uma objetiva de longo alcance.
Fenómenos deste tipo não podem permanecer distantes.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (26 Out 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (26 Out 2017 às 12:25)

O potencial veio deste grande cumulonimbo..


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (26 Out 2017 às 13:13)

Lamento a falta de qualidade das imagens, mas é o que consigo arranjar...fiz zoom apenas, não tem qualquer photoshop. 
Bons acompanhamentos!


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Entretanto, tempo muito quente na Madeira.

Porto Moniz e São Vicente, na Costa Norte, perto dos 31°C. Já ultrapassou os critérios de emissão de aviso vermelho. 

26 de Outubro...


----------



## Azathoth (26 Out 2017 às 15:19)

Hawk disse:


> Entretanto, tempo muito quente na Madeira.
> 
> Porto Moniz e São Vicente, na Costa Norte, perto dos 31°C. Já ultrapassou os critérios de emissão de aviso vermelho.
> 
> 26 de Outubro...



No entanto no Funchal ainda não passou dos 27ºC, registados às 13h nas estação do IPMA.

Na Quinta Grande atingiu-se valores de humidade na ordem dos 18% apenas.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Hawk disse:


> Entretanto, tempo muito quente na Madeira.
> 
> Porto Moniz e São Vicente, na Costa Norte, perto dos 31°C. Já ultrapassou os critérios de emissão de aviso vermelho.
> 
> 26 de Outubro...



Diria que foi um efeito _Foehn_. Infelizmente não há grandes dados relativamente ao vento nas estações da costa norte mas em Porto Moniz a temperatura disparou com um ligeiro aumento do vento. A HR também caiu a pique.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boas, acabei de ver uma nuvem-funil junto ao aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, com o funil desenvolvido até metade ou mais da altura base da nuvem... Não sei portanto se foi uma tromba de água na verdade, mas o certo é que as fotos que tirei (a 15km de distância) não revelam aquilo que vi. Foi do género esparguete, parecido com aquele de 17 de abril de 2016. Durou entre 5 a 10 minutos, e estava juntamente a uma área de precipitação forte.





Se tivesse tocado no chão teria sido vista. É das zonas com maior densidade populacional. 

Deve ter passado despercebida a muitos porque geralmente as pessoas não olham para o céu.

Em teoria não há instabilidade suficiente para que haja funis completos.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2017 às 21:29)

Chove torrencialmente aqui pela Horta!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 21:48)

Querem evitar surpresas  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPVEMxek91MnhQbk9Ed2VQeTZJcThMRFRHUVFr/view

Como escrevi no tópico das previsões, a Terceira é o local mais relevante:


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 22:44)

Não deve haver complacência nas outras ilhas. Nem sempre a teoria corresponde à prática.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 00:54)

Os sinais parecem tornar clara a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada nos grupos central e oriental nas próximas horas. A probabilidade é muita.
E quanto a eventos excecionais, já tenho máquina preparada...
Espero cá em São Miguel por uma linha de instabilidade quase estacionária com muita instabilidade e gradiente de humidade em altitude muito elevado...
Tenho boas esperanças para as próximas horas até sábado.


----------



## Turlu (27 Out 2017 às 11:23)

Chuva e trovoada aqui por São Mateus da Calheta, Angra.


----------



## Estraga81 (27 Out 2017 às 11:34)

Precipitação muito forte em Angra do Heroísmo, e continua a trovejar!


----------



## Turlu (27 Out 2017 às 12:22)

Imagens da Rua Direita em Angra do Heroísmo:


----------



## Turlu (27 Out 2017 às 12:26)

Agora em vídeo


----------



## Turlu (27 Out 2017 às 12:29)

Rua de Santo Espírito em Angra.


----------



## Turlu (27 Out 2017 às 12:31)

Aviso da Proteção Civíl Municipal


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2017 às 13:40)

Este sou eu a ver a banda a passar... Pessoal da Terceira, sul do Pico e São Jorge “old on horses” old my beer  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 14:17)

No que concerne às ilhas do triângulo, o GFS operacional foi um _fail_. O _ensemble _bem avisava.

No que concerne à Terceira, esta ilha foi afetada por uma zona convectiva mais ativa daí o acumulado excessivo. De resto, parece-me chuva estratiforme e/ou células demasiado pequenas (o tamanho não exclui atividade elétrica) para serem facilmente distinguíveis da restante nebulosidade. 
Em PDL chove moderado a forte. Uma célula de pequenas dimensões e alguns  Passa bem por uma _shelf cloud_:


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2017 às 14:19)

Orion disse:


> No que concerne às ilhas do triângulo, o GFS operacional foi um _fail_. O _ensemble _bem avisava.
> 
> No que concerne à Terceira, esta ilha foi afetada por uma zona convectiva mais ativa daí o acumulado excessivo. De resto, parece-me chuva estratiforme e/ou células demasiado pequenas (o tamanho não exclui atividade elétrica) para serem facilmente distinguíveis da restante nebulosidade. Novamente, o GFS exagerou.
> 
> Em PDL chove moderado a forte. Uma célula de pequenas dimensões e alguns  Passa bem por uma _shelf cloud_:



Célula de PDL 8 a10 km de altura... ou melhor, está assim um pouco por toda a região. 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2017 às 14:24)

By the way, mas que bela shelf @Orion !! Azores severe weather  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 14:46)

GFS 00z...

Probabilidade de precipitação > 25 mms entre as 00z do dia 28 e as 00z do dia 29:






Probabilidade de precipitação > 10 mms entre as 00z do dia 28 e as 00z do dia 29:






O IPMA irá certamente emitir o aviso amarelo para chuva porque localmente os acumulados podem ser interessantes (e superiores a 25 mms diários). Contudo, o evento será principalmente convectivo e relativamente local, sendo os raios a principal atração.

Já de vez, cá deixo a previsão do ECM que indica trovoadas 'severas' para o final do dia de hoje.






Pelo GFS não há helicidade suficiente para indicar, com razoável certeza, que há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos severos. Contudo, as células podem ter intensidade moderada a forte.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 14:57)

Bem, avançando com a minha observação... vejam o espanto deste desenvolvimento vertical...a nuvem ainda está para chegar.
E sim, acredito em trovoadas localmente severas e eventos convectivos raros não são de descartar.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 15:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E sim, acredito em trovoadas localmente severas e eventos convectivos raros não são de descartar.



Estás-te só a basear nos valores do CAPE correto?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 15:06)

Orion disse:


> Estás-te só a basear nos valores do CAPE correto?


CAPE, LI, humidade em altitude, posição da linha de instabilidade (quase estacionária) e observação local


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 15:15)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> CAPE, LI, humidade em altitude, posição da linha de instabilidade (quase estacionária) e *observação local*



Bem me parecia 

Quanto ao negrito, não estamos nos EUA 



Orion disse:


> Pelo GFS não há helicidade suficiente para indicar, com razoável certeza, que há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos severos. Contudo, as células podem ter intensidade moderada a forte.



Em teoria, a helicidade de alguns _soundings _indica condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados fracos:











Contudo, estas condições são *transitórias *e *locais* (mas, vá, não é preciso muito tempo para que surja um evento severo localizado).

Em suma, é possível a ocorrência de eventos severos, como tornados? Em teoria é possível, até porque há um _jet _que traz sempre mais alguns instabilidade.

Contudo, mantenho o que escrevo  Não há certeza suficiente para haver um aviso formal (por exemplo, o output do GFS (que mostra um CAPE mais elevado) não indica trovoadas severas).


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 15:18)

Mesmo assim, @Orion, as condições são incríveis 
Normalmente há sempre um fator impeditivo... Desta vez o campo está aberto...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 15:22)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Mesmo assim, @Orion, as condições são incríveis
> Normalmente há sempre um fator impeditivo... Desta vez o campo está aberto...



Escrevi isto...



Orion disse:


> Estás-te só a basear nos valores do CAPE correto?



... porque uma conclusão certa não significa necessariamente que o raciocínio está certo. Em meteorologia o inverso também se aplica. O racional pode estar todo certo mas a conclusão ser muito diferente.

O CAPE por si só nada significa. Especialmente quando só se olha para isto e a humidade. A tua metodologia está incompleta.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Normalmente há sempre um fator impeditivo... Desta vez o campo está aberto...



Vou repetir isto:



Orion disse:


> Em suma, é possível a ocorrência de eventos severos, como tornados? Em teoria é possível, até porque há um _jet _que traz sempre mais alguns instabilidade.
> 
> Contudo, mantenho o que escrevo - Não há certeza suficiente para haver um aviso formal (por exemplo, o output do GFS (que mostra um CAPE mais elevado) não indica trovoadas severas).



No outro dia fotografaste uma nuvem-funil mas são eventos diferentes. A atual perturbação é fraca à superfície e intensa em altitude.

Funis de bom tempo não são tornados _convectivos _(mau termo mas há que diferenciar os eventos).


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Out 2017 às 16:33)

Aqui pela Horta para os lados da torre do relogio chove com intensidade moderada ... Céu muito nublado por aqui ... 

Edit ( 15:40 ) - Acabei de ouvir trovoada apesar de ainda bem longe de onde me encontro mas já bem audível os trovões ...


----------



## Azathoth (27 Out 2017 às 16:40)

Mau tempo nos Açores e enquanto isso tempo quente e seco na Madeira.
Até ao momento uma máxima de 30,2 ºC no Funchal e 32,2ºC em São Vicente.
Humidades na ordem de 21% no Funchal e 11% na Quinta Grande.



Espero que isto não dê para o torto relativamente a incêndios.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2017 às 16:41)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui pela Horta para os lados da torre do relogio chove com intensidade moderada ... Céu muito nublado por aqui ...



Trovoada  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 16:57)

As condições marginalmente tornádicas devem continuar até ao final do dia, pelo menos em S. Miguel. Mesmo em curtas distâncias estão previstas grandes alterações na helicidade (SRH), como dá para ver nas 2 imagens abaixo.











Novamente, não há CAPE e muito menos _lift_ suficiente para supercélulas, mas não se pode totalmente excluir um funil isolado e de fraca intensidade.


----------



## Manecas (27 Out 2017 às 17:07)

Boas tardes pessoal!!
Alguém tem acompanhado a quantidade enorme de trovoada que o imapweather tem registado ao longo da tarde de hoje no perímetro dos Açores?
Tenho andado a ver, tem sido verdadeiramente gigantesco a quantidade de raios registados... :O


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 18:00)

Para mim o nervoso miudinho já começou... São Miguel está a ser cercado lentamente por trovoadas concentradas...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 19:00)

Como é relativamente pouco frequente esta situação - a (reduzida) possibilidade da ocorrência de uma supercélula - há que registar (compósito que integra cisalhamento, CAPE e helicidade).


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2017 às 19:25)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, não chove e o vento sopra com com alguma intensidade, acompanhado de rajadas.

Na zona da universidade, a chuva que caiu desde a manhã até à tarde foi por vezes torrencial. À tarde, um dos aguaceiros fortes foi acompanhado de uns trovões.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 19:25)

Reiterando as minhas críticas relativamente à classificação da trovoada - cujos critérios são bastante subjetivos - acho que o aviso amarelo não é o mais apropriado tendo em conta o que vejo.

Como muito provavelmente haverá convecção a surgir perto das ilhas provavelmente o mais sensato seria o aviso laranja. Ver-se-á a decisão do IPMA.

Em teoria o CAPE e o vento estão a aumentar mas só nas próximas horas haverá mais humidade em altitude perto das ilhas.

A minha curiosidade reside no impacto do _jet_ na convecção mas isso só ocorrerá lá para as >00h.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 19:46)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPVUpQTFA4R2Q5c3hUeFNiak9wUXpYZDdDaEww/view


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 19:57)

Autêntico bombardeamento por esses lados, não se arranjam fotos ?


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Se hoje for como os anteriores dias o portal das imagens de satélite do IPMA está quase a ficar _off_ até logo de madrugada.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (27 Out 2017 às 22:00)

Estou à procura de raios, mas não encontro...esta noite vou estar atento! E vou fazer circuitos pelo sul da ilha


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 22:05)

Orion disse:


> Se hoje for como os anteriores dias o portal das imagens de satélite do IPMA está quase a ficar _off_ até logo de madrugada.



Escrito e certo


----------



## hfernandes (27 Out 2017 às 22:16)

Boa noite!

27/10/2017 22h14:  24,3 ºC ...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Até há rajadas de 100 qph  Pouco ou nada em S. Miguel.


----------



## Helinho (27 Out 2017 às 22:54)

Neste momento na Maia, concelho Ribeira Grande, muitos relâmpagos são vistos para o lado do Mar e Lomba da Maia. Apesar de ver apenas os "flash", nao ouvi nenhum trovão. Chove neste momento de modo fraco com o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2017 às 22:56)

Partilho convosco uma fotografia de um raio tirada há cerca de 20 min em Vila Franca.

Autor: João Pedro Correia


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 23:01)

Como só tenho vista para este só pelas câmaras... 











 moderada em PDL.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 23:41)

Antes de ser escondida pelas nuvens baixas consegui olhar para a célula que está a gerou os raios no centro da ilha  http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php

Deu para ver para aí uma dúzia de raios. Cadência muito boa... 1 a cada 30 segundos?

Que besta.

Agora é ver a maioria das trovoadas a passar ao lado. Mais logo quando o fluxo principal de HR em altitude se aproximar da ilha (espero eu)...  Infelizmente o cisalhamento aumentará com o CAPE. Vai-se ver.

No GC também podem ocorrer trovoadas.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2017 às 23:41)

Mas que festival! 




E eu aqui a seco...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Out 2017 às 00:09)

Como ninguém diz, digo eu... Chove torrencialmente desde as 22:20 em Angra do Heroísmo, acompanhada de trovoada. Moderada na baixa, mas furiosamente intensa na costa leste da ilha.

Cumps,


----------



## Estraga81 (28 Out 2017 às 00:16)

Aqui na zona da Vila das Lajes esta ser uma "sessão fotográfica terrível" ainda não parou de trovejar e de dar relâmpagos...


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 00:33)

A célula massiva ao largo de Sta. Maria não gera raios 







Até no satélite a célula perto da Terceira tem um aspeto agressivo (densidade de raios).






 moderada a forte em PDL.


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Em Angra, finalmente parou. Está calmíssimo. Na costa leste, o "espectáculo pirotécnico" continua com vista para o oceano.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2017 às 00:56)

Sigo com chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento forte.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 01:16)

A convecção (no mar) a sudoeste do G. Oriental perdeu a maioria da sua expressão em altitude.

Agora é mais ou menos a hora a que o _jet_ chegava _aqui_.

O CAPE está a manter-se estável mas o cisalhamento está a aumentar bastante. Não ajuda nada a pouca intensidade dos ventos nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera. Falta mais _lift_.

Perto das ilhas o cenário é semelhante. Provavelmente o desenvolvimento será mais disperso mas as células que conseguirem resistir poderão ser intensas.

O intenso cisalhamento deve persistir durante o resto do evento de hoje.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 01:33)

E, tal como ontem, está novamente disponível  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp


----------



## Manecas (28 Out 2017 às 08:42)

Bom dia!
Há mais de uma hora que chove moderado a forte por estes lados de São Jorge (Topo) acompanhado de uma trovoada como não tenho memória! Até dá ideia que alguém ligou um strobe gigante no céu. A cadência é impressionante, não tenho mesmo memória de algo parecido... que raio de tempo é este?!?!?


----------



## lserpa (28 Out 2017 às 11:03)

Bom dia. Aqui pelo Faial foi infelizmente uma miséria. Só não foquei desiludido porque fiz “”forecast e não wishcast”...
E claro, tive que tomar 1 CAAlmex ao jantar a fim de não ficar frustrado. 
Sigo com 16°c, 2.2mm (lol)
de acumulado. 
Já o IPMA dizia, “às ilhas mais a leste”. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Out 2017 às 11:08)

Para complementar, se eu fosse a levar em conta a previsão da Netatmo (uma das minhas estações)... CAAlmex não bastaria... o de ontem previa mais de 60mm!




[edit] Print das 08:00 da manhã.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Out 2017 às 12:55)

Boas! 
Há uns bons anos que não via uma tempestade de trovoada tão intensa. Acompanhei a trovoada a SW da ilha de São Miguel, entre a Relva e as Feteiras. A frequência dos relâmpagos era incrível, e garanto que nem todos os relâmpagos que vi estão nos vídeos que filmei (pois a trovoada estava muito distante e os mais fracos não eram captados pela CANON 700D).
Fiquei um pouco desiludido com o desempenho da minha máquina, pois a filmagem não apresenta muita qualidade (quem estava ao meu lado captou com o telemóvel quase com a mesma qualidade). Mas enfim, dá para perceber a dimensão da tempestade e a cadência da trovoada.
Mostro primeiramente fotos do pré-tempestade, com a aproximação de cumulonimbus de grandes dimensões, por volta das 15/17 horas. Consegui fotografar a bigorna, com mammatus, plenamente desenvolvida... 
Quanto aos vídeos, são muito pesados, pelo que ainda não sei como os colocar aqui... acho que só mesmo passando para o Youtube!
Atenção que não editei as imagens, acho que devo mostrar exatamente como eu vi.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Out 2017 às 13:36)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Out 2017 às 14:04)




----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Ontem pensei que o _jet_ poderia favorecer a convecção mas quando chegou _secou_ tudo 

Pouco _lift_, cisalhamento intenso e ar seco em altitude dá nisto  Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e pouco mais não obstante o CAPE fraco a moderado previsto.

Condições minimamente favoráveis e realistas para trovoadas aqui só mesmo amanhã no final da madrugada/início da manhã. Só aí o cisalhamento estará moderado e gradualmente a descer para fraco. Contudo, não só a HR em altitude continuará má como os ventos perto da superfície irão enfraquecer ainda mais.

A convecção deverá estar mais concentrada no fluxo de humidade a 700 hPa mas é improvável que tenha muita expressão em altitude já que a HR acima deste nível será bastante baixa. A chuva deverá ser muito local e potencialmente moderada. Trovoada fraca e ocasional (e é se ocorrer).

Se o CAPE no GFS subisse 50% para os 1500 esta previsão tinha mais solidez. Se o CAPE rondar os 900 é possível que surjam _cumulonimbus_ mas dificilmente haverão raios.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

Outubro acaba com uma frente visualmente interessante. Infelizmente é muita nebulosidade média-alta com pouco de relevante a relatar. Os aguaceiros, pouco frequentes, foram dispersos.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 20:29)

Tendo em conta estas medições, fiz este boneco:







Do aviso 23 do Ophelia (a esta hora ainda estava ao largo de Sta. Maria):



> 2100 UTC SAT OCT 14 2017





> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 960 MB
> EYE DIAMETER 30 NM
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> 64 KT....... 30NE 40SE 30SW 15NW.



Numa perspetiva NE-SW o diâmetro dos ventos de força de furacão tinha 90 milhas náuticas [30+30(incluo o olho)+30] ou +-167 quilómetros.

Numa perspetiva NW-SE o diâmetro dos ventos de força de furacão tinha 85 milhas náuticas ou 157 quilómetros.

Tendo em conta que os ventos de >185 kph (100 nós) só seriam sentidos muito perto do olho (em distâncias mais curtas do que as enunciadas acima), a Ophelia poderia ter passado pelos grupos com relativamente poucos danos.

No passado já deve ter ocorrido algum _landfall_ direto e algum dia no futuro isso voltará a acontecer.

No espaço de 2 anos já se evitou o Alex e o Ophelia. A _sorte_ não dura para sempre.


----------

